# Is a FWD to Quattro Conversion Possible...?



## whitettpet (Jan 4, 2010)

Is this possible has any1 looked into it as I'm looking to increase my grip on the road. I have gt no grip in first and second with 255 Michelin tires ....nd if I do just upgrade LSD I'm looking close 2 a grand just seeing in theirs another way. Wts the dsg gearbox code for fwd and 4wd..... Wondering if its the same with a block off plate.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Call me stupid... But would it not be less costly to sell and re buy?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

simno44 said:


> Call me stupid... But would it not be less costly to sell and re buy?


Hi, [smiley=stupid.gif].... sell it & buy a quattro.
Hoggy.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> > Call me stupid... But would it not be less costly to sell and re buy?
> ...


+4


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

simno44 said:


> Call me stupid... But would it not be less costly to sell and re buy?


Okay... you're stupid. (you did say to).

Yes it would be far less costly just to sell and buy a proper TT, no idea if it's even possible but you would likely be looking at changing gearbox, exhaust, rear suspension and more. you'd be loopy to even consider it!!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Entirely possible....if you have the ££££s!!

Not for the faint hearted either

http://www.vwvortex.com/features/projec ... er-beetle/


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I would have given up on that a long time ago...


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Things are made slightly easier if you have the financial resources of VW of America, two donor cars and a shedload of technicians :lol:


----------



## whitettpet (Jan 4, 2010)

Well moneys not the main problem...I know obviously its probably better to get a tts.....but I prefer my abt car just it holds me 
Back a lot from selling it. for that reason only logical thing is to make mine 4wd lol and get a ko4 turbo kit lol.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

trade in time...


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

whitettpet said:


> Is this possible has any1 looked into it as I'm looking to increase my grip on the road. I have gt no grip in first and second with 255 Michelin tires ....nd if I do just upgrade LSD I'm looking close 2 a grand just seeing in theirs another way. Wts the dsg gearbox code for fwd and 4wd..... Wondering if its the same with a block off plate.


Is this current ? if so Id say its cause its too cold for your tyres atm.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I was going to ask what tyres you were running.


----------



## gvij (Jan 27, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> trade in time...


with"ITG induction kit,TTS engine cover conversion, ABT cat back exhaust quads, 3" down-pipe and de-cat, OEM diverter valve, forge atmospheric valve, AMD technic Stage 2 remap."

Who would want it ,must have been ragged 

OP get a TT RS you know you want to :wink:


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Can't you do this with VCDS?


----------



## stokeballoon (Jan 3, 2004)

Done!!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-Quat...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item2c5f97faa9


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Lol


----------



## zinga79 (Oct 3, 2012)

stokeballoon said:


> Done!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-Quat...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item2c5f97faa9


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

zinga79 said:


> stokeballoon said:
> 
> 
> > Done!!
> ...


I request a sticky. "Quattro upgrade for under 3 quid". Moderators, please transfer this to the KB asap


----------



## whitettpet (Jan 4, 2010)

Fantastic out of 17 responses 1 decent 1 that addressed the actual question. I know how much a tts is and also that its cheaper to do so.but i have a tt that was redone by abt that means more to me and has no1 become attached to their car. And simply telling some1 buy a ttrs is the dumbest advise on earth. Forums r meant to be here to help. And telling some1 to go buy a 35,000 pound car is just pointless I'd rather get a gtr.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Quite frankly, the cost & complexity of converting your TT to 4wd is not worth the hassle - you are talking about £10-15k plus to do it, and it will be beyond the capabilities of virtually all the VAG specialists in the UK

If you're unsure about spending £2000 on a LSD or similar, then I really fail to see why you'd be prepared to even contemplate a 4wd conversion


----------



## whitettpet (Jan 4, 2010)

phope said:


> Quite frankly, the cost & complexity of converting your TT to 4wd is not worth the hassle - you are talking about £10-15k plus to do it, and it will be beyond the capabilities of virtually all the VAG specialists in the UK
> 
> If you're unsure about spending £2000 on a LSD or similar, then I really fail to see why you'd be prepared to even contemplate a 4wd conversion


 That's the kind of info I was looking for and to b honest phone ur reply was the 1 good 1 I was talking about. Now in terms of 10,000 is that new arts and labour as I would be paying for labour at all


----------



## whitettpet (Jan 4, 2010)

But I guess LSD it is lol


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Parts alone will be in that price range, whether you buy them off the shelf, or buy a crash damaged donor car to strip...I don't even want to guess at the number of man hours required to do the project justice

Remember that the TT is a complex combination of aluminium and steel panels & pressings for the bodyshell at the rear, so hacking around the shell is not something that any old bodyshop can attempt - hence my comments that very few specialists in the UK would even entertain the idea


----------



## whitettpet (Jan 4, 2010)

Well that blows it out the window lol.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

With full respect to your earlier comments regarding less than useful help, the bottom line is that you have become attached to your car. It's fatal mate.

Think like a dealer, they are units, chunks of money consuming metal. It's great that people like you want to consider crazy projects, but financially you would be better putting the money on Dobbin at Kempton in the 2:15.

Because all said and done, at the end of the day, most punters will see it as a near uninsurable chavved up TT, rather than your pride and joy that overcome countless engineering challenges.


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

To the OP, the fact you have had a 17:1 ratio of negative to positive answers is an answer in itself. All the above opinions are actually very helfpul when you think hard about it, although perhaps not in fact what you wanted to hear.

You have got the engine to stage 2 which is great, but have run out of traction with the 2wd. I'm sure your car is lovely, and that you have been very attached to it, but there is maybe a third option...

What about removing all the tuning parts and reverting your car to standard - if this is feasible and you have retained the original parts. Then trade up to a 4wd car by selling and buying, trading in or whatever. If the new car is also a 2.0 you can then re-use all your tuning bits. All that leaves is a stage 2 remap to buy again, and you should be where you want to be.

You could use this as an opportunity to make the second car even better in the long run.

Best of all is if you could obtain the new car first, then swap over the bits, then sell the old one, although financial considerations may render this infeasible.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I think part of the problem is many people on here think they know how something can or can't be done when in real fact they haven't a clue and will just slate an idea before logically looking into it. Also the OP didn't mention about costs, it was more can it be done.

Yes it is very much possible and no it's not actually as hard as you would think. You can source the vast majority of the parts from Ebay 2nd hand or from a donor car which would give you change out of £2,000. The tricky bit would be sourcing the correct subframe assembly to allow fitting of the rear transfer box and the uprights that connect the wheel to the driveshaft etc. There is a lot of parts to find to make it work but has been done a handful of times. It's a huge amount of work to find all the correct parts and then modify your existing chassis to work with the 4wd system but can be done for a few thousand. If you could do it yourself then it's not stupid money but getting the right person to do it will charge probably a 2-3K on labour. There is a couple people in the UK who know how to do it properly and I'm sure as a project would take it on as would be great publicity for them.


----------



## whitettpet (Jan 4, 2010)

Well basically my trump card is my godfather is an audi technician nd would not charge me labour. I just wanted to see if its possible. Something for 2013. Now 1 other thing that really get me is if you start modifying you suddenly have a chav car. How ridiculous r u ppl. No 1 has seen the car. My second car is a range rover sport nd this is my bit of fun. Nd where ever I go I'm always compliment by it. I'm not in my 40s I'm 23 no finance on either of my cars.so before ppl start judging I'd appreciate a lil consideration to what you say. If you don't have anything worth inputting into a thread. You don't have to comment. It's very simple really. Nd in my honest opinion a ttrs looks amazing but a tts looks lost. With bits of chrome on the wing mirrors to the dead front bumper. To the off silver diffuser. Mmmmm tasty.


----------



## Hodgster (Jun 26, 2011)

whitettpet said:


> Fantastic out of 17 responses 1 decent 1 that addressed the actual question. I know how much a tts is and also that its cheaper to do so.but i have a tt that was redone by abt that means more to me and has no1 become attached to their car. And simply telling some1 buy a ttrs is the dumbest advise on earth. Forums r meant to be here to help. And telling some1 to go buy a 35,000 pound car is just pointless I'd rather get a gtr.


Sorry, but it is, IMHO, a bit of a silly idea.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I'd guess a quattro subframe, gearbox, fuel tank, exhaust and drive shaft should take care of it. Some programming will be required too. But given that lots of VAG components are re-usable, the swap may actually be well possible.

Get an accident write off, take the pieces from that car and swap. Sell the rest of all pieces and financially it may end up being not too bad.

The re-sale value of your car may actually drop, but that's another discussion.

I'd go to a garage first, get yours and a quattro onto the ramp and start checking for differences. If any changes in the floor plan are required, then I wouldn't do it. But if its just nuts, bolts and some computer work, then I'm looking forward to the build thread.


----------



## whitettpet (Jan 4, 2010)

TT-driver said:


> I'd guess a quattro subframe, gearbox, fuel tank, exhaust and drive shaft should take care of it. Some programming will be required too. But given that lots of VAG components are re-usable, the swap may actually be well possible.
> 
> Get an accident write off, take the pieces from that car and swap. Sell the rest of all pieces and financially it may end up being not too bad.
> 
> ...


Exactly what I was thinking ......looking at it from an audi point of view why would they make it difficult to install. I doubt the floor plan would b different. That's what my thought process was gearbox, drive shaft, fuel tank.......audi parts aren't cheap and I know but that works both ways the reusable bits off my car. For example dsg gear box I'm sure ain't gonna go for peanuts.... I'm not thinking to do on 2morrow morning but slowly pick up parts I need for cheap when a good deal come along.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You have to take comments as they come - everyone has a different perspective. I've done major labour on a radical conversion before but it was on a steel body. I know the Mk 1 TT non-Quattro has a deeper boot floor and can't even take a Quattro exhaust, let alone the Quattro suspension. I don't know but the Mk 2 may be a similar problem. Mix that in with aluminium bodywork (if that's the case) and it gets harder. Hard enough if steel. Don't forget the wiring loom for the Haldex and that even the ECU and ABS will need to work with this and you can see it will need a lot of research, labour and expense.

Regarding your comment about an LSD - you already have EDL which supplies a brake to a spinning wheel in order to get traction, so the gains you might expect will perhaps be less than you think. The best would be a Torsen type diff as used in the early Quattros before they introduced the electronic Haldex system.

On the other hand if you are just suffering a lack of traction now, some winter tyres may be what you need. If this has been a problem in summer too then some soft compound tyres, coupled with a better diff might tide you over. If you want to stick with the car I'd try that route first.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

whitettpet said:


> TT-driver said:
> 
> 
> > I'd guess a quattro subframe, gearbox, fuel tank, exhaust and drive shaft should take care of it. Some programming will be required too. But given that lots of VAG components are re-usable, the swap may actually be well possible.
> ...


The thing is, (and I've posted a link to VW Vortex's Project Beetle where they do a 4WD conversion so you can see the steps involved), you can clearly see that the floorpan between a 2wd car and 4wd car is different..you end up removing the whole rear boot section and graft it the donor section.

Yes it is technically possible, given enough time and money. In the end, what would you have....a car that would be unsaleable in the trade and potentially downright dangerous if the work wasn't done correctly

Sorry to woopsie on your chips, but you're daydreaming if you think this type of conversion is remotely easy,


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Here's some Audi tech info about the bodyshell construction

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/28079959/SSP_383.pdf


----------



## whitettpet (Jan 4, 2010)

Yh but that's a bettle with a 4wd from a golf r.....not a tt from tts


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Let's face it - no one on this forum has done a similar conversion, so no one here can say with any certainty exactly what you will encounter

Go and speak to some of the bigger tuning shops like APS or TT Shop and see what they tell you

For what it's worth, your best step to getting more grip on your current car will be a LSD and a Whiteline Anti Lift Kit, or similar for the suspension

http://www.gnjmotorsport.com/products/W ... %7D06%252d).html


----------



## whitettpet (Jan 4, 2010)

Yh I will I'm ordering the walk kit this week.. And ima do sum research before I go for LSD. I will keep this thread updated with my findings


----------



## Azor Ahai (Aug 23, 2021)

whitettpet said:


> But I guess LSD it is lol


Can a mk1 be converted if the only difference is there is no drive train? Thinking of buying a two wheel drive 180 to put my Quattro running gear into it. Its also a 180 but has twin pipes and six speed. Its denim blue though and two wheel drive way nicer blue so i kinda wana make it the main one.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

You're asking a Mk1 Question in the Mk2 section of the forum.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Simple answer is "Yes" you can. Anything is possible with the right parts, technical skill and a boat load of money. The real question is why would anyone go through all the hassle and expense when you can just buy a Quattro and call it a day...?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

SwissJetPilot said:


> The real question is why would anyone go through all the hassle


Hehe well... if you saw my spreadsheet you can see it can be done for a relatively good price !

If you wanted to do this on a Mk2 I would 150% confidently say it's mostly a bolt on job minus two brackets that need welding in the propshaft tunnel. 

In a Mk1 I am pretty sure the floor plans differ between fwd and AWD and so would need to cut and shut the rear floor in order to have room for the AWD kit to be able to fit. Typically the floor is lower in FWD cars as there's no AWD hardware under there.


----------

